# Problem with my video card - I have no 3d acceleration

## TH0rs_Hammer

I have instaled kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.12.-r6

and ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1

when i emerged the ati drivers the drm module has been built but i got some warnnings

and i have no 3d acceleration

this is may xorg.conf log

```
 

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux th0r 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 Sun Jul 17 19:20:38 GMT 2005 i686

Build Date: 17 July 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 17 21:18:01 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1458,0c11 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1458,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1458,5004 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1458,5004 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1458,5004 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1458,a002 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1458,5002 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1458,e000 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4150 card 18bc,0192 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4170 card 18bc,0193 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xe5000000/16, I/O @ 0xa000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xe5010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe7001000 - 0xe7001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe7005000 - 0xe70050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe7004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe7001000 - 0xe7001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe7005000 - 0xe70050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe7004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe7001000 - 0xe7001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe7005000 - 0xe70050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe7004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe7001000 - 0xe7001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe7005000 - 0xe70050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe7004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8239a38

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe7001000 - 0xe7001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe7005000 - 0xe70050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe7004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.250000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.416666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.083333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.083333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.416666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.750000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.750000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.916666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.583333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.250000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.916666"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.583333"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150)" (Chipset = 0x4150)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x18bc, PciSubDevice = 0x0192)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe5000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Pseudo Color Vsuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-60.00 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (no mode of this name)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is customized

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000800

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000680

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe7001000 - 0xe7001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe7005000 - 0xe70050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe7004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc0501000 (size=0x07aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:2:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:2:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0a6e000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0a6e000 to 0xb7cb4000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.12-gentoo-r6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe5000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0a6e000 at 0xb7cb4000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 3 (32772), nplanes = 24

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 24

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

Last edited by TH0rs_Hammer on Sun Jul 17, 2005 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TH0rs_Hammer

and this is my xorg.conf file

```

# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-60

    VertRefresh 50-120

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000800"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "on"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "yes"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.250000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.416666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.083333"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.083333"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.416666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.750000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.750000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.916666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.583333"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.250000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.916666"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.583333"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4150

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "1152x864" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

I don't know why it can't initialize agp

because lsmode is listing that agpgrat nvidia-agp and fglrx modules are loaded

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 240380  0

nvidia_agp              5916  1

agpgart                29384  2 fglrx,nvidia_agp

```

----------

## MrGutis

I have similar problem. But I cannot see nvidia_agp module in lsmod even if I modprobe it wihout errors. As well my startx hungs. Or I have to set no_accel or no_dri to "yes" in xorg.conf

----------

## void81

CHECK THIS FABOLOUS FAQ!!!!!!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html
> 
> 

 

Wrote own ebuild which uses the binary patch. Patched to ChipID 4e50

FAQ helped me so much. Now i got my ATI Radeon Mobility RV350 9600 MV10 to work.

Checked for new ID on  the pcii and found one. Added  the chipid line to to xorg.conf now mesa3d worked. the fglrx module didnt.

No device. Then i checked the binary patch program and the driver worked!!!!!!!!!

Here are the steps, so you can copy/paste the text.

Step1. Build the Patch Program http://members.lycos.co.uk/wedge_antilles/fglrx_binary_edit.tar.bz2

Step2. create the directory media-video in your PORTAGEOVERLAY directory

Step3. copy the originial ebuild directory to the OVERLAYDIRECTORY

# cp -r /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers OVERLAY/media-video/

Step3. copy the Patchprogram to OVERLAY/media-video/ati-drivers/files/

Step4. edit your wished ebuild and add the following lines after

>    epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.8.25-via-amd64.patch

>    epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.8.25-smp.patch

>    rm -rf ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/bin/fgl_glxgears

 <   # MY FIX: Patch Binary to use my ATI Card

 <  cp ${FILESDIR}/fglrx_binary_edit ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/

 <  ./fglrx_binary_edit 4e50

                                         ^------------------------------your ID from the ID page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

add the > lines after the > lines.

Step5. then run ebuild ebuild ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild digest

Or whatever your current version is.

and reemerge ATI Drivers.

xorg.org looks like this.

```

# Xorg configuration for the AMILO M1024 with ATI Radeon 9600 Mobility M10

# uses the ati drivers with direct rendering

# is configured for synaptics pad and usb mouse with udev

# for synaptics use the program syndaemon.

# fglrx is loaded automatically. Remind of changing: opengl-update ati

#

# **********************************************************************

# Modules Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

   # Load       "synaptics"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

#    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

    Group 100    # users

    Mode 0660

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#  Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "onboardKBD"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Touchpad"

    Driver "synaptics"

    Option "SendCoreEvents"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

    Option "Protocol" "event"

   # Next line required only if you want to disable the mousepad while typing:

    Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   # The rest of the options are NOT required, just a default similar to the Windows drivers with non of the extra features.

    Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option "TopEdge" "1400"

    Option "BottomEdge" "4500"

    Option "FingerLow" "25"

    Option "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

EndSection

# The USB/PS2 Mouse. Or all mice.

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ChordMiddle"

    Option "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Resolution" "500"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

#  The onboard screen at first

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Widescreen TFT"

    ModelName   "LCD Panel 1280x800"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 40-60

    ModeLine    "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

    Option      "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "MBO"

    ModelName "MBO e-Tron 795"

    HorizSync   30 - 72

    VertRefresh 50 - 120

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset    "generic"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Mobile Radeon 9700SE"

    Driver      "ati"

    VideoRam    131072

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option      "backingstore" "true"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Second"

    Driver      "ati"

    VideoRam    131072

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option      "backingstore" "true"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Screen 1

EndSection

# Original ATI OpenGL drivers

Section "Device"

    ChipID      0x4e50

    Identifier  "ATI glrx"

   # Driver      "radeon"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    VideoRam    131072

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

#    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option      "backingstore" "true"

    Screen 0

    Option          "AGPMode"               "4"

    Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "True"

    Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "on"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen"

    Device      "ATI Mobile Radeon 9700SE"

    Monitor     "Widescreen TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Dual Screen"

    Device      "ATI Second"

    Monitor     "MBO"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen glrx"

    Device      "ATI glrx"

    Monitor     "Widescreen TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "ATI glrx Layout"

    Screen  "Screen glrx"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "onboardKBD" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen  "Screen"

#    Screen  "Dual Screen" LeftOf "Screen"

    #Option "Xinerama" "on"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "onboardKBD" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Das ebuild sieht so aus:

```
cat /usr/local/overlays/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild,v 1.2 2005/06/10 11:49:27 lu_zero Exp $

IUSE="opengl"

inherit eutils rpm multilib linux-info linux-mod toolchain-funcs

DESCRIPTION="Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ati.com"

SRC_URI="x86? ( http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx_6_8_0-${PV}-1.i386.rpm )

         amd64? ( http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/64bit/fglrx64_6_8_0-${PV}-1.x86_64.rpm )"

LICENSE="ATI"

KEYWORDS="-* ~amd64 ~x86"

RDEPEND=">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0

         >=x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre1"

DEPEND=">=virtual/linux-sources-2.4

        ${RDEPEND}"

PROVIDE="virtual/opengl"

ATIBIN="${D}/opt/ati/bin"

RESTRICT="nostrip multilib-pkg-force"

pkg_setup(){

        #check kernel and sets up KV_OBJ

        linux-mod_pkg_setup

        ebegin "Checking for MTRR support enabled"

        linux_chkconfig_present MTRR

        eend $?

        if [[ $? -ne 0 ]] ; then

        ewarn "You don't have MTRR support enabled, the direct rendering"

        ewarn "will not work."

        fi

        ebegin "Checking for AGP support enabled"

        linux_chkconfig_present AGP

        eend $?

        if [[ $? -ne 0 ]] ; then

        ewarn "You don't have AGP support enabled, the direct rendering"

        ewarn "will not work."

        fi

        ebegin "Checking for DRM support disabled"

        ! linux_chkconfig_present DRM

        eend $?

        if [[ $? -ne 0 ]] ; then

        ewarn "You have DRM support enabled, the direct rendering"

        ewarn "will not work."

        fi

        # Set up X11 implementation

        X11_IMPLEM_P="$(best_version virtual/x11)"

        X11_IMPLEM="${X11_IMPLEM_P%-[0-9]*}"

        X11_IMPLEM="${X11_IMPLEM##*\/}"

        einfo "X11 implementation is ${X11_IMPLEM}."

}

src_unpack() {

        local OLDBIN="/usr/X11R6/bin"

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        rpm_src_unpack

        cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

        #epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-3.9.0-allocation.patch

        if kernel_is 2 6

        then

                epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch

                epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch

        fi

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/kernel-2.6.12-agpgart.patch

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.8.25-via-amd64.patch

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.8.25-smp.patch

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.14.13-amd64.patch

        rm -rf ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/bin/fgl_glxgears

        einfo "Patching binary to use my ATI Radeon Mobile 9600"

        # MY FIX: Patch Binary to use my ATI Card

        cp ${FILESDIR}/fglrx_binary_edit ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/

        ./fglrx_binary_edit 4e50

}

src_compile() {

        einfo "Building the DRM module..."

        cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

        if kernel_is 2 6

        then

                set_arch_to_kernel

                addwrite "/usr/src/${FK}"

                cp 2.6.x/Makefile .

                export _POSIX2_VERSION="199209"

                if use_m ;

                then

                        make -C ${KV_DIR} M="`pwd`" GCC_VER_MAJ=$(gcc-major-version) \

                                modules || ewarn "DRM module not built"

                else

                        make -C ${KV_DIR} SUBDIRS="`pwd`" GCC_VER_MAJ=$(gcc-major-version) \

                                modules || ewarn "DRM module not built"

                fi

                set_arch_to_portage

        else

                export _POSIX2_VERSION="199209"

                # That is the dirty way to avoid the id -u check

                sed -e 's:`id -u`:0:' \

                        -e "s:\`uname -r\`:${KV_FULL}:" \

                        -i make.sh

                chmod +x make.sh

                ./make.sh || die "DRM module not built"

        fi

}

pkg_preinst() {

        # Clean the dinamic libGL stuff's home to ensure

        # we don't have stale libs floating around ...

        if [ -d "${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/ati" ]

        then

                rm -rf ${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/ati/*

        fi

}

src_install() {

        local ATI_ROOT="/usr/lib/opengl/ati"

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        # DRM module

        insinto /lib/modules/${KV_FULL}/video

        # set_kvobj

        doins ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.${KV_OBJ}

        local native_dir

        use x86 && native_dir="lib"

        use amd64 && native_dir="lib64"

        # Install the libs

        # MULTILIB-CLEANUP: Fix this when FEATURES=multilib-pkg is in portage

        local MLTEST=$(type dyn_unpack)

        if [ "${MLTEST/set_abi}" = "${MLTEST}" ] && has_multilib_profile; then

                local OABI=${ABI}

                for ABI in $(get_install_abis); do

                        src_install-libs

                done

                ABI=${OABI}

                unset OABI

        elif has_multilib_profile; then

                src_install-libs

        elif use amd64; then

                src_install-libs lib $(get_multilibdir)

                src_install-libs lib64 $(get_libdir)

        else

                src_install-libs

        fi &> /dev/null

        #apps

        insinto /etc/env.d

        doins ${FILESDIR}/09ati

        exeinto /opt/ati/bin

        doexe usr/X11R6/bin/*

        #ati custom stuff

        insinto /usr

        doins -r ${WORKDIR}/usr/include

}

src_install-libs() {

        local pkglibdir=lib

        local inslibdir=$(get_libdir)

        if [ ${#} -eq 2 ]; then

                pkglibdir=${1}

                inslibdir=${2}

        elif has_multilib_profile && [ "${ABI}" == "amd64" ]; then

                pkglibdir=lib64

        fi

        einfo "${pkglibdir} -> ${inslibdir}"

        local ATI_ROOT="/usr/${inslibdir}/opengl/ati"

        # The GLX libraries

        exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/lib

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/libGL.so.1.2

        dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so.1

        dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so

        # Don't do this... see bug #47598

        #dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libMesaGL.so

        # same as the xorg implementation

        dosym ../${X11_IMPLEM}/extensions ${ATI_ROOT}/extensions

        #Workaround

        if use opengl ; then

        sed -e "s:libdir=.*:libdir=${ATI_ROOT}/lib:" \

                /usr/${inslibdir}/opengl/${X11_IMPLEM}/lib/libGL.la \

                > $D/${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.la

        dosym ../${X11_IMPLEM}/include ${ATI_ROOT}/include

        fi

        # X and DRI driver

        if has_version ">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4"

        then

                local X11_DIR="/usr/"

        else

                local X11_DIR="/usr/X11R6/"

        fi

        local X11_LIB_DIR="${X11_DIR}${inslibdir}"

        exeinto ${X11_LIB_DIR}/modules/drivers

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

        exeinto ${X11_LIB_DIR}/modules/dri

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

        exeinto ${X11_LIB_DIR}/modules/linux

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

        cp -a ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/libfglrx_gamma.* \

                        ${D}/${X11_LIB_DIR}

        #Not the best place

        insinto ${X11_DIR}/include/X11/extensions

        doins ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

        exeinto ${X11_LIB_DIR}/modules/dri

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

}

pkg_postinst() {

# Ebuild shouldn't do this automatically, just tell the user to do it,

# otherwise it messes up livecd/gamecd stuff ...  (drobbins, 1 May 2003)

#       if [ "${ROOT}" = "/" ]

#       then

#               /usr/sbin/opengl-update ati

#       fi

        echo

        einfo "To switch to ATI OpenGL, run \"opengl-update ati\""

        einfo "To change your XF86Config you can use the bundled \"fglrxconfig\""

        if use !opengl ; then

        ewarn "You don't have the opengl useflag enabled, you won't be able to build"

        ewarn "opengl applications nor use opengl driver features, if that isn't"

        ewarn "the intended behaviour please add opengl to your useflag and issue"

        ewarn "# emerge -Nu ati-drivers"

        fi

        # DRM module

        update-modules

}

pkg_postrm() {

        opengl-update --use-old xorg-x11

}

```

[/quote]

----------

## BlueShadow

@ THOrs_Hammer

Try to disable the Composite Extension in your xorg.conf, because at this

moment ati-driver do not support Composite with Direct Rendering (i'd be

pleased if someone could correct me). If you have Composite enabled, 

Direct Rendering will automatically be disabled.

----------

## alienjon

I'm betting that this is your problem:

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP 

 

Make sure you're agpgart settings are correct between your xorg.con and your kernel (if it's in your kernel, it shouldn't be on in xorg.conf)

----------

